# What is the most badass thing you've done?



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I originally wanted to ask who was the most badass between ESFP and ESTP but I figured this would leave out the ISxP's and I realized that I wanna know about all the SP badassery.

SO what are some of the most badass things you've said or done?


----------



## Runtk (Nov 17, 2016)

I left a girl suddenly who was really turned up and couldn't care less.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

Caught a baseball while doing handsprings. I was goofing off with friends at the park when suddenly there was something flying at my head. I caught the ball and came to stop. The guy that threw the ball tried to get my number. :dry: He almost pelted me in the head with a baseball, who in their right mind would hand out their number? Anyway, not sure if this counts as badass. I'm not really a badass.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I had two babies. Yeah.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Imo as far as ESFP vs ESTP 
Both can be either badass or pussy in different ways.

I am more likely to be a softy or a pussy about hurting others (like knownly as a liability unwarranted)
She is more of a pussy about crying when she gets hurt feelings in front of people 

She thinks I am a pussy for consulting others on input 
I think she is a pussy for crying in public the many hundreds of times she has

We are both pussies and bad asses tehe mostly goofballs.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Bungee jumping. And when i told it to my friends, "you're crazy" ！！(゜ロ゜ノ)ノ


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

On new years eve, I stood on the edge of Turtle Island with many others, our backs against barbed wire with armed gunmen patrolling behind that. Others were downhill, and after the countdown they started shooting fireworks which blew up at eye level for us at top.

I stood up to three larger persian men, with ties to the mafia (I didn't know that when I did this lol), and walked away unscathed. As I walked away one them ran up to me and pushed me. They started it, all I wanted was a refund for a vending machine that did nothing for me.

I've jumped off the 2nd floor of buildings several times now. No injuries.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> I had two babies. Yeah.


That ass is bad 😂


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

A group of teenage boys surrounded my little sis, mocking her. I jumped in front of her and apparently scared them off with my death glare and fight stance without uttering a word.

I was 7.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

as an adult I work in wildlife so lol I can say I've worked with grizzly bears and wolves and other Yellowstone fauna, but tbh that was pretty hands off. What feels more bad-ass is that I work with snakes, bats, raptors (from kestrels to vultures to owls to hawks) to foxes etc hands on, on a fairly regular basis--including sometimes catching raptors mid-flight. it's pretty sick. 

when I was a kid I was more internal and imaginative, but I was also really scrappy. slapped a boy in middle school when we were 'playing' 'court' because he grabbed my arms behind my back too tightly. in high school I jumped into the middle of a fight to protect a freshman from getting punched by a senior--and occasionally started a couple fights. But I was also productive. I started an ice hockey team. I did theatre. Looking back, it feels like I was always moving. 

I lean toward ISFP as I think my Ni is stronger Te, but there's still a chance I'm an ESFP.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I genuinly can't decide:

-Had a kidney biopsy w/o anesthesia. Was so mad that I needed to "recover" for four hours because I had intended to walk back to class. When the psuedo nurse came to get with the wheel chair she asked "Where's the patient.?" The nurse laughed and pointed at me, standing there ranting at my freind on the phone that " They wont let me go back to class. Ugh...and now I apparently need a wheelchair..."

-Lived with legally dead kidneys for three months, insisted I was "fine". It eventually killed me. The next day I told my Dr I neeed to go home because I promised a freind I'd be at his party-she obliged. 

-walked to a convention from the hospital three days after a kidney transplant-still had an IV in my neck.

-was sparing with bokens at a freinds house. Went upstairs to get some water. He followed me and chased me down the stairs; going backwards with a glass of water in my hand; lost my footing, dropped the glass, landed gracefully on one knee, caught the glass up-right w/o spilling a drop


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

My brother and sister were watching a movie one day, and I was sitting on the kitchen floor for... reasons
I had a tennis ball for the dog, and I threw it into the sitting room where my brother and sister were. The ball bounced off the side of the sofa and onto the switch at the wall that the TV was plugged into. I turned the TV off at the wall with a tennis ball by bouncing it off the sofa. Unintentionally.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

I dunno what really counts as badass but one time we were climbing a "mountain" (where I live doesn't have real mountains - it's only about 1km high) but it was a really misty, foggy day and we were going up this rock scree which is very challenging. Anyway the rocks were slippery and I fell and managed to catch myself just in time with my nose about two inches away from a pointy rock.
I also got into running last year and randomly decided to try 21kms (half marathon) without a proper training regime. I did it, but my legs were freakin sore afterwards.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I fucking climbed up one of the towers of the Stockholm City Hall on my birthday and sat on the roof for a while. I was rather illegaly inebriated as well which only made matters cooler.


----------



## Toketee (Jun 1, 2017)

I saved a friend from suicide.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

I once got jumped for protecting a friend when I was younger and managed to knock out 2/3 of the attackers who jumped me and there was only 3 guys verse me at the time. One of the guys was in my karate class, boy was ISS and karate fun after that .


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

The most badass thing I've ever done is take your mom out for a seafood dinner but never called her back.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Cataclysm said:


> I fucking climbed up one of the towers of the Stockholm City Hall on my birthday and sat on the roof for a while. I was rather illegaly inebriated as well which only made matters cooler.


To my knowledge you can only be illegally inebriated when driving a vehicle here in Sweden. So the important question is: were you "dyngrak" or only "drängfull"?Here on he west coast it's also possible to be "dridings", but I suspect you never get there...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

brightflashes said:


> I had two babies. Yeah.


and they were absolutely delish, [picks teeth, belches]
i was a bouncer in da hood years ago and was caught up in a shoot out between 3 people inside the club
me and 4 other bouncers took down the gunmen until the popo showed up

of course there is a fine line between badass and dumbass


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I pushed a student down a flight of stairs. It was badass but it was also bad. I don't want to do that again..


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a ballet dancer, and I think that's pretty bad. My feet are constantly bruised and blistered. Dancing with a big block at the end of your shoe isn't as easy as it looks. It's also painful. 

I've also been repelling, and once I went on this hike that took place at night and required rock climbing, squeezing through small spaces, jumping, and crawling through mud. That made me feel pretty adventurous.


----------

